# Another Newbie arriving here AFTER the BlueGreen mistake!



## Mister Sir (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello all!  

I'm here because we just purchased a timeshare from Bluegreen Vacations in Florida. Unfortunately, I found this site while researching our purchase AFTER the fact. 

We were not going to buy anything, no , really, we even said so before we got there. I'm not sure how it happened but 3 hours later we were signing a contract and writing a check for over $10K. Looking back, I can see there were lots of red flags during this process but we apparently ignored them at the time.

This happened on Sunday right before the Super Bowl so we ended up getting home a bit late last night. I decided to do a quick Google search before bedtime to see what we had gotten ourselves into and I immediately found a LOT of complaints. We realized we had made a major blunder so now we are going to rescind our contract.

I've drafted a letter based on some samples I found online and will mail it tomorrow. I also plan to return all of the items that were given to us yesterday including a couple of thick manuals listing all of their properties and a bottle of sparkling cider. 

Do any of you veterans have any other advice before I send our cancellation notice?  

Thank you in advance for your help and thank you for this forum.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 3, 2014)

Follow the instructions in the package they gave you for recision.
Usually it says to send it certified mail.  
You only have a few days so get it out as soon as possible. 

BG is a great product, just not at the retail price.
If you still want BG you can pick up points here in the TUG marketplace much, much cheaper.  Maybe even free.


----------



## Mister Sir (Feb 3, 2014)

chriskre said:


> Follow the instructions in the package they gave you for recision.
> Usually it says to send it certified mail.
> You only have a few days so get it out as soon as possible.
> 
> ...



I know, I've already learned a lot in the short time I've been here. 

It's been mentioned on some other threads that I shouldn't go back to the sales office to return the promotional items and reference books but there is a clause in the contract stating I may be charged up to $75 for those things. I plan to just drop them off and hopefully have someone sign off on a receipt showing that I returned them. Would it be better to ship/mail them back, or return them in person? It's about an hour+ drive each way so the cost is about the same either way.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 3, 2014)

Mister Sir said:


> I know, I've already learned a lot in the short time I've been here.
> 
> It's been mentioned on some other threads that I shouldn't go back to the sales office to return the promotional items and reference books but there is a clause in the contract stating I may be charged up to $75 for those things. I plan to just drop them off and hopefully have someone sign off on a receipt showing that I returned them. Would it be better to ship/mail them back, or return them in person? It's about an hour+ drive each way so the cost is about the same either way.



It is worth the money to ship them back if that is what required.


I own with Bluegreen and love the ownership but 10K probably only bought you 6,000 points.

Look into resale - you will be very happy. BG is a great program….


----------



## theo (Feb 4, 2014)

*My $0.02 worth...*



Mister Sir said:


> It's been mentioned on some other threads that I shouldn't go back to the sales office to return the promotional items and reference books but there is a clause in the contract stating I may be charged up to $75 for those things. I plan to just drop them off and hopefully have someone sign off on a receipt showing that I returned them. Would it be better to ship/mail them back, or return them in person? It's about an hour+ drive each way so the cost is about the same either way.



Do *not* make a completely unnecessary personal appearance at the sales office, just to return materials. 
You will only create an unnecessary and avoidable opportunity for the sales weasels to attempt to salvage their rapidly disappearing commission with a (...only marginally) "sweetened" deal, which will still actually be no real "deal" at all. Ship those materials back by the method specified in your rescission instructions. 
You need not have any further contact or communication of any kind with these people. None.

Also, do *not* take the phone calls which will likely come after BG receipt of your letter of rescission. 
Your letter of rescission (be sure that it's signed by all signatories to the original contract), will trigger the exercise of your indisputable legal right to cancel. *Stay off the phone and let the law work for you*; the sales people have no choice and no option other than to fully comply with the law. In a worst case scenario, it could conceivably take some weeks before you actually see your deposit / payment refunded back to you, but rest assured that it will be refunded, in full, as very clearly required by applicable state law.   

Oh, btw....well done and congratulations!


----------



## Mister Sir (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you for the help and encouragement. I feel much better about this whole fiasco now. I still can't believe I got sucked in like that. Those folks are obviously very good at what they do.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Feb 4, 2014)

Don't send the cider back.  It could break open on your paperwork!   

Drink it in good health and to a good learning experience after sitting through 3 hours of sales pressure.  No one expects you to return that!
 Celebrate now that you have found Tug BBS! 

Cynthia T.


----------



## carl2591 (Feb 4, 2014)

be sure to send the letter certified so they have to sign for it and you get a post card back to confirm they received the package and paperwork. 

if you used credit card, which you should ALWAYS due make sure the refund is posted before 60 days form the date of the transaction. this way you can dispute the charge is not posted. 

Now read the forums and learn the real deal on timeshare before you buy something with out knowing what you are getting.. 

and WELCOME to tug..


----------



## theo (Feb 5, 2014)

carl2591 said:


> be sure to send the letter certified *so they have to sign for it and you get a post card back* to confirm they received the package and paperwork.



The green "return receipt" postcard might be personally reassuring, but it is not legally necessary. 
The dated USPS hand stamp on the serially numbered receipt is all that matters in terms of proof of mailing; with that hand stamp the presumption in a court room will be that it was indeed "mailed" in time. Even if the recipient later refuses to sign, the rescission letter is valid and the cancellation deadline has been met. 

Just sayin'...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 5, 2014)

I agree to not make a personal visit, answer the TS condo's phone and screen your CELL PHONE calls ... you do NOT have the ability to FEND OFF THE WEASALS. And they will have multiple witnesses (some not even in the room) who will say they heard you say, "I want my OVERPRICED timeshare and I love you TS salespeople for being so nice, honest & helpful. Please can I give YOU more money".

AND NEVER, no matter how big the "gift" is, EVER go to another timeshare presentation. And if they get you to a meeting under false pretenses, RUN OUT THE DOOR, screaming "Oh, MY GOD, SAVE ME!" Like you promised yourself before the sales meeting --- and yet, they GOT YOU!


----------



## Mister Sir (Feb 7, 2014)

I mailed all of the materials back on Tuesday and they arrived at the sales office on Wednesday. No problem, no phone calls.

The rescission letter was also mailed to corporate office as per instructions via Certified First Class Mail. The tracking info shows it "In Transit" with an expected delivery date of Thursday, February 6. It's now Friday, February 7 at almost 5:00 pm. What's going on here? 

The tracking info hasn't updated for at least 48 hours. I'm starting to get nervous. 

Should I call Bluegreen to see if they got the rescission? 

Should I send another letter overnight?

I actually sent two exact copies; one by Certified Mail and the other regular First Class. 

Any advice or should I just wait and see? I do have proof of mailing but no proof of delivery as yet.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 7, 2014)

Just cool your jets. All will be well. No need for anything now. The ball is in their court and they'll need some time to complete what they do. Yours is probably not the only rescission they will be processing and it's likely by the same people who are processing new sales. Guess which one they feel is more important to them?

Take a deep breath.

If it was not BG, but Wastegate or a couple of the infamous Mexican outfits there would be need to ride herd on them, but BG will do what is required of them.

Jim


----------



## Mister Sir (Feb 7, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Just cool your jets. All will be well. No need for anything now. The ball is in their court and they'll need some time to complete what they do. Yours is probably not the only rescission they will be processing and it's likely by the same people who are processing new sales. Guess which one they feel is more important to them?
> 
> Take a deep breath.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I needed that. 

On a side note, I just reserved our free night at the Tradewinds Resort in St Pete Beach, Florida, which was one of our "bonus" gifts for enduring their presentation.


----------



## carl2591 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mister Sir said:


> Thanks, I needed that.
> 
> On a side note, I just reserved our free night at the Tradewinds Resort in St Pete Beach, Florida, which was one of our "bonus" gifts for enduring their presentation.



nice..
way to play the system.. hope you hang out and learn more ways to "beat" the timeshare system of not telling the entire truth.. 

now more about this "free" night at a resort.. you just get one night for 90 mins of pain?/lies,.. that is a rip.  not sure when you are heading their but you can most likely get several more night for cheap especially offseason.


----------



## judygo (Feb 9, 2014)

*Geoholiday - Jockey Club Las Vegas*

Just signed yesterday with Jockey Club dba/GeoHoliday Club; Starpoint Las Vegas.

Lifetime membership 20k points per year, $12,700 annual hoa 908.82

The bait was the ability to buy RCI weeks for $199. anytime we wanted to buy a week. Points good for 24 mo. So we could "borrow or roll " points from one year to another.

??: was this a bad deal? My friend said she bought Wyndham and at that time they had the $199 deal with RCI. It went away and became much more $$ to buy RCI weeks. I want to cancel. I read your timeshare buying tips and I don't even know what the Jockey Club is rated! Owners have access to the Cosmopolitan parking -pools and spa, but the Jockey Club is OLD.

Luckily I live in Vegas so I can go down to the Jockey Club and reverse the deal. It says I can deliver it personally to the developer within 5 days.

Any input would be APPRECIATED! Love your site!


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 9, 2014)

judygo said:


> Just signed yesterday with Jockey Club dba/GeoHoliday Club; Starpoint Las Vegas.
> 
> Lifetime membership 20k points per year, $12,700 annual hoa 908.82
> 
> ...



http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/did_i_get_a_good_deal_on_my_new_timeshare.htm


----------



## pacodemountainside (Feb 9, 2014)

Do not have any further  contact with them.  Use certified mail to rescind!

RCI membership is $89  a  year.

2013  exchange fee was $199.

2014 is $209 and it goes up every  year!

WWW owns RCI  and no  changes this year like massacre of  2011.

Commissioned  sale people  are  dangerous to your financial well being

!


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 10, 2014)

Rescind right now please, that is my suggestion.


----------



## LannyPC (Feb 10, 2014)

judygo said:


> The bait was the ability to buy RCI weeks for $199. anytime we wanted to buy a week.
> 
> Any input would be APPRECIATED! Love your site!



I am one of the many TUGgers who foolishly bought at a sales presentation.  The RCI Bonus weeks was one of the selling points.  It sounded so exciting.  The thing is, these $199 weeks are usually the less-desirable weeks.  With a few exceptions, they're basically weeks that nobody else really wants or that RCI can't rent out for a healthier cost.

If you want a more desirable week or one that fits your taste and travel schedule, expect to shell out a lot more for one of these Bonus weeks.  Also, these Bonus weeks are usually "Last Minute" or "Last Call", meaning that the vacation week starts within the next month or so.  Are you able to get up and go at the drop of a hat?  Not to mention, unless it's a place you can safely and comfortably drive to in less than a day, last minute airfare can be pricey and negate any savings you get with RCI rentals.


----------



## carl2591 (Feb 12, 2014)

LannyPC said:


> I am one of the many TUGgers who foolishly bought at a sales presentation.  The RCI Bonus weeks was one of the selling points.  It sounded so exciting.  The thing is, these $199 weeks are usually the less-desirable weeks.  With a few exceptions, they're basically weeks that nobody else really wants or that RCI can't rent out for a healthier cost.
> 
> If you want a more desirable week or one that fits your taste and travel schedule, expect to shell out a lot more for one of these Bonus weeks.  Also, these Bonus weeks are usually "Last Minute" or "Last Call", meaning that the vacation week starts within the next month or so.  Are you able to get up and go at the drop of a hat?  Not to mention, unless it's a place you can safely and comfortably drive to in less than a day, last minute airfare can be pricey and negate any savings you get with RCI rentals.



you know that ole saying.. fool me once shame on you.. fool me twice shame on me..  

Now that you know the deal you can prevent getting fooled again EVER by timeshare sales weasels.  beleive me you are not alone and will not be the last one fooled by what sounds "too good to be true" 

While the last call, and extra vacation are nice they are most of the time low season unit RCI is trying to get rid of.. I know of many a tugger that get some great deal on off season place and love it.. 

after you get this contract removed spend a few months learning the real deal on timeshare and get a good deal as well.. 

welcome to the club..


----------



## Mister Sir (Feb 21, 2014)

*Doin' the Happy Dance!*

 Our refund check arrived in the mail today!  

Just over two weeks from the time I sent the rescission letter. What a relief to have this done. 

Thank you all for your help and support.


----------

